# DNS im lokalen Netz mit Unix Systemen



## Majo (18. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eine FreeBSD basierende Firewall die u.a. auch die DHCP & DNS Dienste übernimmt.

Im Netzwerk sind hauptsächlich Windowsrechner die unter anderem über den DNS Dienst der Firewall interne Seiten auflösen. Nun habe ich seit kurzem 2 Unix Systeme (Mint & Ubuntu) im Netzwerk. Diese beiden haben irgendein Problem mit dem Auflösen der internen Seiten.
Der DHCP vergibt nicht nur IP Adressen, sondern auch Domaininformationen. Mit Windows kann ich daher mittels Ping die Rechner nur mit dem Namen (z.B. PC1) auflösen oder ich nehme den kompletten Namen (z.B. PC1.DOMAIN.HIER).

Mit den Unix Systemen kann ich nur den Namen ohne Domain verwenden. Beim Aufruf der internen Webseiten ist dies dann problematisch, da die Zertifikate die Domain beinhalten.

Zur Info vielleicht noch, ich benutze keinen WINS-Server.

Da die Firewall bei beiden Ping Varianten erfolgreich ist, würde mich doch interessieren, warum UNIX damit ein Problem hat und wie ich dies beheben kann.


Danke schon mal fürs lesen und nachdenken

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass das Netzwerksymbol zwischendurch immer mal ein <Fragezeichen> ist. Allerdings habe ich keine Probleme mit der Onlineverbindung. YouTube Videos laufen...


Gruß


----------



## zerix (18. Januar 2019)

Hi,

teilst du denn per DHCP den DNS Server mit?


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Majo (18. Januar 2019)

Hi,

ja mache ich, wiegesagt, mit Windowsrechnern gehts ja, auch wenn ich nur die Namen pinge geht es.

Die Einstellungen habe ich mir mittels ifconfig angesehen, habe da nun auch nix gefunden was komisch ist. Mit NSLOOKUP verbindet er sich mit dem DNS, das geht also auch. Ich habe keine Ahnung was Unix da noch erwartet.

Gruß Majo


----------



## zerix (25. Januar 2019)

Also steht in der /etc/resolv.conf der DNS Server drin?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Majo (25. Januar 2019)

nö, da steht nur die localhost IP mit dem DNS Port drin und die vom DHCP gesendete Domain Suchliste
ansonsten ist dort alles leer


----------



## zerix (26. Januar 2019)

Ich denke, dass da das Problem liegt. 
Welchen DHCP-Server verwendest du denn und wie ist dieser denn konfiguriert?


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Majo (27. Januar 2019)

ich setze PFSense ein, da sind u.a. DNS / DHCP drin. Ich hatte schon mal Ubuntu im Einsatz, aber ich hatte damals nicht das Problem.

Mit Android und iOS habe ich das Problem auch nicht.


----------



## zerix (28. Januar 2019)

Mh, seltsam. Läuft denn auf dem Unix Systemen auch ein DNS?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Majo (31. Januar 2019)

Hi,
also ich habe mir das Ubuntu einfach heruntergeladen und installiert, kein schnick schnack, da ich einfach nur die Basis testen wollte.
Hierbei wird denke ich kein DNS Server installiert. Aber vielleicht gibt es einen Dienst den ich zusätzlich installieren muss, damit das geht. Ich musste dies schon für die Abfrage (ifconfig oder Ping, hab vergessen was nicht ging) schon ein zusätzliches Paket herunterladen müssen.

Mit nslookup lande ich aber immer auf der Firewall (dem DNS & DHCP Server), dann sollte ein anderer DNS Server nicht das Problem sein, oder?

Schön dass du weiter Fragen stellst. 

Gruß Majo


----------



## zerix (1. Februar 2019)

Meine Vermutung war, dass es vielleicht einfach überschrieben wird. Wenn der DNS-Server mitgeteilt wird, sollte es normal in die resolv.conf eingetragen werden. Wenn es aber ein Ubuntu ist, sollte das nicht der Fall sein.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

